# mobil SHC 629



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been looking and cant find anything conclusive on what weight this stuff is. All I can find on there site is technical stuff on it. Has anyone used this in a automotive application before?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

At 18+ cst, it's pretty thick, a mid 90 weight. I assume you want this in a diff, not a manual trans, correct?

http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENINDMOMobil_SHC_600.aspx

It looks like a good product, but I just do not see a GL-5 rating. I'm sure it'd work, but why not Mobil 1 Gear oil? It;s very good and cheap.


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

i use redline mt90 in my trans (020), though nothing bad to say about mobil 1. I can get it for free at work, that's why I am wondering. If it is not GL-5 approved, it would hurt the syncro's right?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Well.

It's not intended for manual trans. GL-5 is for gears, diffs. It's formulated for maximum slipperyness, which will not allow the syncros in a MT to grab. Premature wear and difficult shifting can result.

No modern GL-5 will corrode yellow metals, no reactive sulphur additives. MT-1 spec means no yellow corrosion, most fluids list it. The corrosion test results from Mobil are part of the PDS I linked.

What you need is a GL-4 for MANUAL TRANS, a MT lube, MTL, MT-90, some call it MTF.

Redline explains the ins and outs on their site, and I just worked on a recent thread here. Most applications don't require a thick MTL like MT-90. Depending on climate and your power levels, the thinner Redline MTL-80 and new MTL-85 are the way to go. Look up fluids for Asian brands, BMW (iirc) and you'll see the thinner products listed. "Syncromesh" is a general term for thin GL-4 that replaces a number of old-school MT fluids.











Read the other thread. Check out this chart from Bob's and if you have any questions, lmk.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Sooo...Super Hans (or whatever), and his many charts and graphs, has returned from his umpteenth banning. Has anybody started a pool as to how long he'll last under this username?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Sooo...Super Hans (or whatever), and his many charts and graphs, has returned from his umpteenth banning. Has anybody started a pool as to how long he'll last under this username?


:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

"Super Hans"?

https://www.google.com/search?q=super+hans


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Apexxx said:


> "Super Hans"?


 Go ahead and play stupid. It suits you well.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

The term is "play dumb", and the irony is not lost. :laugh:

I never thought I'd have to place people on an ignore list, but now I have a few there. 

Are these folks like this in real-life too? :screwy:

I pity the people around them. 

click :wave:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*he's workin on it*

getting bounced again


----------

